# Where on earth do I begin?



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Bought a bottle og AG engine & machine cleaner as part of a 3for2 spree.

How do I begin?

Cold engine with a brush then watring can/hose on low pressure?

Warm engine with a brush then watring can/hose on low pressure?

What to protect with?

Thanks


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

For me: cold engine start to get some hot -1/3. Spray on (running engine). Stop. Then use a brush and spray again if needed, rinse with water not so cold.Start engine to achieve regular temp. Be careful as it is Pb. Hope nothing will happen.


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

It's an Alfa - cover the electrics in clingfilm!


----------



## dan653 (Mar 4, 2010)

the engine cover, heatshield, relay cover, battery & tray, intake pipe, airbox can easily be taken out all in under 30 mins, so get dismantlins no point trying to do it in situe

theres a good guide to refurbing the coolant reservoir over on alfa156.net, should be in the tips section

also i remember the injector hoods coming up nice using WD40 (does that sound right??)


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

dan653 said:


> the engine cover, heatshield, relay cover, battery & tray, intake pipe, airbox can easily be taken out all in under 30 mins, so get dismantlins no point trying to do it in situe
> 
> theres a good guide to refurbing the coolant reservoir over on alfa156.net, should be in the tips section
> 
> also i remember the injector hoods coming up nice using WD40 (does that sound right??)


Already tried the coolant thing 6 months ago. Didn't shift much. Thinking of just buying a new one and replace it next time I do a coolant change.

Gonna give it a clean today. Car's all done, just the engine bay to do.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Neil A said:


> It's an Alfa - cover the electrics in clingfilm!


That goes for ALL cars, not just Alfas. Smart ass.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Well, started on it. 
Bloomin hell there is a loooot of dirt in there. Got a long way to go yet.


----------



## envoy cdx (Sep 5, 2006)

tyniek said:


> For me: cold engine start to get some hot -1/3. Spray on (running engine). Stop. Then use a brush and spray again if needed, rinse with water not so cold.Start engine to achieve regular temp. Be careful as it is Pb. Hope nothing will happen.


Sorry I don't understand what you mean by -1/3 or PB - could you enlighten me?

Thanks.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Roberto

Just a word of caution, the twin sparks gather water easily in the spark plug wells, so for the actual plastic cover I'd consider removing that and cleaning it separately. Last thing you want is to have to shell out for a new coil pack (I know - it happened to me).

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

APC ( or AG in your case ) and a detail brush and a watering can , simples.

I had no problems doing this one ;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168002&page=2&highlight=alfa+gtv


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

amclean said:


> Roberto
> 
> Just a word of caution, the twin sparks gather water easily in the spark plug wells, so for the actual plastic cover I'd consider removing that and cleaning it separately. Last thing you want is to have to shell out for a new coil pack (I know - it happened to me).
> 
> ...


Don't tell the Mrs but it goes in the bath when she's at work. Easiest bit to clean.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

amclean said:


> Roberto
> 
> Last thing you want is to have to shell out for a new coil pack (I know - it happened to me).
> 
> ...


I got 3 spare ones from Sid!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The water can hide beneath the spark plug sockets so when your done, unplug each each cable (one at a time) and make sure there is no water hiding at the bottom of the well. I learnt this the hard way.


----------

